# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Видеокурс 1С Документооборот (Лушников) для сдачи экзамена 1С Специалист-консультант

## buhga

Доброго дня, Уважаемые Гуру 1С!

А есть у кого-нибудь видео вебинара\курса (~20 часов) г-на Лушникова по 1С Документооборот для сдачи на сертификат Специалист-консультант? Желательно свежих версий.

Готов обсудить!!! 

Большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## mops232

Добрый день. Есть успехи в поисках?

----------


## KolBbl4

Может тут на сайте, более менее дешевле чем в оригинале http://1ckurs.xyz/edu.1c.ru.html 
Покупал только для подготовки к 1С Специалисту, вроде нормально всё.

----------

